# Um not getting ht ewhole mineral and bakon soda thing???



## Arabiansnob (Nov 1, 2010)

Gonna breed my goats ....and i here talk about this mineral stuff .....and baken soda ?? just regualar please tell me about this.......and i juts feed my goats sweet feed and straight oats .....


----------



## warthog (Nov 1, 2010)

In addition to their feed, goats need minerals free choice.  If you can get a loose mineral specifically for goats, that's what you need.  If not I think most people, I certainly do use a cattle mineral.

Now mine won't eat the loose mineral, I use the mineral block, there are lots who would not recommend using a block, but it works fine for me.

Some have baking soda free choice also, to help prevent bloat.  I used to, don't anymore, there was more wasted and eaten, and I think they just eat it for the salt.  Which if they have minerals free choice, they will get the salt from that.

Just my experience.


----------



## Arabiansnob (Nov 1, 2010)

warthog said:
			
		

> In addition to their feed, goats need minerals free choice.  If you can get a loose mineral specifically for goats, that's what you need.  If not I think most people, I certainly do use a cattle mineral.
> 
> Now mine won't eat the loose mineral, I use the mineral block, there are lots who would not recommend using a block, but it works fine for me.
> 
> ...


So where can i get this mineral stuff??   Blue seal feed store?? and do i just use regular baking soda ?? and mix these 2 things together??


----------



## ksalvagno (Nov 1, 2010)

Usually your feed store has goat minerals. You want to find a mineral with the highest copper content possible. I use Sweetlix Meatmaker Goat Mineral and it has 1750ppm copper in it. You don't have to give them baking soda free choice. Some people do, some don't. You would have that separate from the mineral. Don't mix them. Just put a little bit of mineral out that they would eat in a day. You will have to try different amounts until you figure it out. They like fresh mineral. Also make sure that it is a loose mineral and not the blocks.


----------



## dhansen (Nov 2, 2010)

The problem I have with the minerals is that my LDG LOVES them and will guard them.  Needless to say, my goats don't get any!  I keep a bowl tied to the fence with regular baking soda and my goats eat it almost daily.  It's cheap and an easy preventative when they are eating lots of green pasture grass.


----------



## ChksontheRun (Nov 2, 2010)

I keep both available all of the time.  When we first got the goats and they had different forage than what they were used to, they really used the baking soda.  Now that they are on hay and a little oats with minimal forage, they dont use it as much.  As for the mineral, mine eat it in fits and spirts.  None gone for 2 weeks, then they eat it all gone in a day.  I add more thinking they surely want more, and it sits again.  They seem to know what they need.  I will continue to keep it available I believe.


----------

